# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Zebrasoma gemmatum

## Julio Macieira

_Zebrasoma gemmatum_

Video

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Roberto Passos

Julio, ele perdeu um pouco do amarelo da cauda ou é apenas o ângulo da foto? abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio, ele perdeu um pouco do amarelo da cauda ou é apenas o ângulo da foto? abraços


Olá Roberto  :Olá: 

A cor da cauda nunca foi um amarelo bem definido. Ele está mais "gordinho" que nunca.

Veja esta foto numa perspectiva diferente

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

julio desde que vi este peixe que estou apaixonado por ele!! saberas dizer qual a dificulade de o manter?? sera igual a dos otros zebrassomas?? e ja agora onde eu poderei adquirir um animal desses ja que nunca vi um igual!!!

cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

> julio desde que vi este peixe que estou apaixonado por ele!! saberas dizer qual a dificulade de o manter?? sera igual a dos otros zebrassomas?? e ja agora onde eu poderei adquirir um animal desses ja que nunca vi um igual!!!
> 
> cumprimentos


Olá Miguel

Na realidade trata-se de zebrasoma. Não tem qualquer tipo de dificuldade acrescido em relação a qualquer outro zebrasoma.

Comem tudo em especial algas e spirulina.

O peixe é bastante agressivo. Não é fácil encontra-lo. Normalmente só por encomenda é que se consegue encontrar.

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

obrigado pela informaçao julio!!
ja agora poderias recomendar a loja onde encomendas-te o teu ou uma de igual qualidade!! ja que pretendo comprar um peixe as cegas!!!
é que sou da margem sul e muitas das lojas da zona de lisboa nao conheço muito bem a sua fiabilidade!

cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

> obrigado pela informaçao julio!!
> ja agora poderias recomendar a loja onde encomendas-te o teu ou uma de igual qualidade!! ja que pretendo comprar um peixe as cegas!!!
> é que sou da margem sul e muitas das lojas da zona de lisboa nao conheço muito bem a sua fiabilidade!
> 
> cumprimentos


Companheiro Miguel


Não é fácil mesmo por encomenda encontra-lo. Eu demorei 3 anos para o poder ter. Trata-se de um peixe caro e raro, mas que um valor aproxidado de 500 a 1000 consegue coloca-lo no teu aquario.  Isto, se tiveres um aquario com dimenssões para ele.

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

amigo julio 
é um peixe lindissimo!!!!!! :Coradoeolhos:  
depois da quantia que mencionaste é so o que desperta em mim!! :yb665:  
vai ficar so na minha lista de deuses  :yb677:  
obrigado pelas informaçoes sobre o animal!!

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha!!!

Hoje fui à Lusoreef em trabalho, e tive a oportunidade de ver ao vivo 1"Zebrasoma gemmatum" :SbRequin2:

----------

